# understand why people are missing



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

ohwell


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Been here years and never saw anything but fairness and bending over backwards by the mods.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've had posts deleted....lots of them, but since none were literary masterpieces, I don't lose a lot of sleep over it.
I've had infractions, mostly deserved, again, I sleep ok.
You might be surprised at how little internet forums affect my real life. :cowboy:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It always seems that if someone is upset about or disssatified on a forum, they make an announcement that they are leaving. If people are not happy here, just quietly leave if the forum is not for you. Don't need to make a big announcement that gets folks riled up. I do not see the need in making a big deal out if it. All forums are different, some like it here, others may fit better on some others. 
I do not understand what people expect to gain by making a 'leaving announcement'.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Possum it's all the look at me factor. Some people need to be the center of attention. Others prefer to sit in the shadows or side lines. 
Some people still need to be treated like their two and throwing a fit.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

myheaven said:


> Possum it's all the look at me factor. Some people need to be the center of attention. Others prefer to sit in the shadows or side lines.
> Some people still need to be treated like their two and throwing a fit.


I understand that MH. The part I never will undersatnd is why not just leave quietly. It seems that these dissatisfied leavers make the announcement that they are leaving usually because of the mods (who do a great and sometimes thankless job, without pay) and either want us to beg them to stay or for us to have a big revolt and leave too. It just causes unrest IMO and maybe that is what they want. Usually they make the announcement, but if you look, their light is still on. Maybe they are waiting for a big going away party.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I think people that take the time to put down other people that have a problem with moderation by insinuating that it is about "look at me" should be looking in the mirror.

There is good and bad moderation on this site and just because you have not experienced both is not a good reason to put others down.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The moderators do a great job. I've had my hands slapped acouple of times, and deservingly so. Some folks love being drama queens. Thet actualt think that someone gives a rats rear end because they left. Im here because I want to be here. I like the people who agree with me, and I like the people who disagree with me. After all, you can't appreciate dry socks until you have wet feet.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, and here I was thinking that the folks who go missing had run out of tinfoil and the aliens got em! :icecream:


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

If you are upset, then I say forget about it and keep trying. There really is something for everyone around this site.

And Hey with such a cool user name as you picked I'm sure you have something to say!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

In the process of toughing up, I did announce a 'vacation' from the forum. I was needed to let go of anger. It had absolutely nothing to do with wanting to be the center of attention as I had no illusions that my importance was such that many would miss me. I was just pee'd and wanted to say so.
Now I am a lot tougher skinned, most of the nasties have been slung and, surprisingly, it did not kill me. Even a little.
But all an announcement of leaving is is the forum version of slamming the door when storming out in a snit. No biggie and pretty normal.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I find there is always a way to say what I want that won't get the post deleted or earn me an infraction. My simple rule that I ask myself is "am I being rude to an individual or a group?". If I am, I rewrite the post.

Rude is a higher standard than most forums require. If you can say what you want and not be rude, you're golden. Not using profanity is a given.

I think most of the mods here do a good job.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

"Be nice" :happy2:


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I've left several times over the years, never announced it. would exile myself a few months and come back. Had nothing to do w moderators.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

My grandfather used to say, "Fools don't much like folks who don't suffer fools gladly."

But he also liked to put ketchup on his cottage cheese.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

IMHO, ppl who announce that they are leaving just want attention. They want someone to say, "Oh, please stay! We'll miss you!". Well, boo hoo, it ain'ta gonna happen from this lady.

I've been here since day one and I feel that iffen you can't handle it, pack your bag and tip-toe outa here quietly and with dignity!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> IMHO, ppl who announce that they are leaving just want attention. They want someone to say, "Oh, please stay! We'll miss you!". Well, boo hoo, it ain'ta gonna happen from this lady.
> 
> I've been here since day one and I feel that iffen you can't handle it, pack your bag and tip-toe outa here quietly and with dignity!


If you've never done it, how do you know what the motivation is?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree. Lots of people think they know what is in someone else s mind. Are these the same people that think if you are being bullied you should shut up and walk away? 

Then again maybe those who think something here is unfair and might want people to know why they are leaving. Should they all just leave quietly in the night so as not to upset you?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

where I want to said:


> If you've never done it, how do you know what the motivation is?



I will not dignify that question with an answer.

And, PW, no one gets bullied here without their permission!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> But he also liked to put ketchup on his cottage cheese.


 
The man was a god!


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I once did a big I'm Leaving! post years ago on another forum. I didn't do it for attention. I did it to call out some people on their own behavior.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> * I will not dignify that question with an answer.*
> 
> And, PW, no one gets bullied here without their permission!


lolol...what does that even mean? It was a legit question and not insulting in the least.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> lolol...what does that even mean? It was a legit question and not insulting in the least.


Let's just chalk it off to me being crabby and sharp tongued and call it a day!:smack


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

People with thin skin should not homestead. They get bruised to eas Delicate little flowers should stay out of the storm.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I would like to officially apologize to anyone I've inadvertently insulted. If it wasn't inadvertent, disregard the previous sentence.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I would like To let anyone know that if in all our conversations if at any time i had possibely insulted you............I ment it. Seriously, I don't believe in pulling punches. If I think you are a jerk I'll let you know. By the same token I've got really big shoulders so don't be afraid of hurting my tender little feelings. But please, put on your big boy pants and be ready for the response.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Homesteaders and people that cannot be decent to other members should remember Mods read the threads and decide on actions without reports, too.

So not all actions should lead one to think they have been reported. Or maybe a mod reported it so we can discuss actions taken.

And even though we let the rules get a little more slack here, that does not mean there are not rules.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Having a thick skin is good but the motto here is, after all, "Neighborly help and friendly advice". Why not practice the Golden Rule? 

I agree with the announcement = dramatic door slam. I prefer....fading away......


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Oggie said:


> My grandfather used to say, "Fools don't much like folks who don't suffer fools gladly."
> 
> But he also liked to put ketchup on his cottage cheese.












It was the beginning of this. Yum.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

WAAA WAA I'M LEAVING WAAA WAAA :huh: I don't get it but sorry couldn't resist 

On second thought ya'll have to put up with me awhile yet  - scared yet....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Convoy said:


> WAAA WAA I'M LEAVING WAAA WAAA :huh: I don't get it but sorry couldn't resist
> 
> On second thought ya'll have to put up with me awhile yet  - scared yet....


Peering out from under one sleepy eyelid.... Nope.... and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Batman the TV show is on IFC! takes me back to 3rd grade just like the infractions do. Man we had fun TV was worth watching back then. Oh I met Eddy Munster (Butch Patrick) from the Munsters. He is very tiny like a jockey. But very fun to talk with, and dont tell anyone I paid $20.00 for his autograph on my Munsters go home VHS tape. 

The Moderators take a lot of time to read all the posts and keep it all in line so thanks to them, I would not want that job.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You're back


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

missed you too much

the only point I was trying to make not that I was going anyplace that day( it really was for the moderator) (since she suggested I should find another place to be since I was creepy) was I understand why people leave the site over some dumb thing. a person gets an infraction, mine was saying I was a bit..ie person at times, and in the sewing thread about taking a nightgown off and the first one was considered cussing, and the second I was creepy. I feel like if people are that sensitive maybe they don't need to be here not that I should be the one to get my hand slapped infraction. 

sorry if I was creepy to anyone

lov Creepy


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Forcast said:


> missed you too much
> 
> the only point I was trying to make not that I was going anyplace that day( it really was for the moderator) (since she suggested I should find another place to be since I was creepy) was I understand why people leave the site over some dumb thing. a person gets an infraction, mine was saying I was a bit..ie person at times, and in the sewing thread about taking a nightgown off and the first one was considered cussing, and the second I was creepy. I feel like if people are that sensitive maybe they don't need to be here not that I should be the one to get my hand slapped infraction.
> 
> ...


You werent creepy to me at all. but that whole takin the nightgown off thing.... Im sure you know the deal... without pics it didnt happen!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I feel like I missed something


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, some things said here don't fit when talking about sewing a nightgown, etc. So, it does pay to know which forum you are posting in. Especially look if you are just going by the new posts of the day feature.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Guess I miss all the excitement not visiting the sewing forum.
Who knew sewing could be so controversial?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Jax-mom said:


> Having a thick skin is good but the motto here is, after all, "Neighborly help and friendly advice". Why not practice the Golden Rule?


In other forums I have posted "Neighborly help and friendly advice". In what I thought was a generalized and neutral way ,only to have someone I didn't even know complain I was stalking and harassing them !


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

never mind, its all foolish anyway.


----------

